# What classical composer have you get into more lately for me, Josquin Desprez



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

His missa are incredible, his motets are sublime, he a decent french-chanson writer, the more i liseten the more i love his works, and that it, hail Josquin the mighty, the grandiose, the master!!
:angel:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Recently, I've been getting into Medtner. I'd never paid much attention to him before, but Lucas Debargue's recording of the Op. 5 sonata sparked my interest, and from there I started exploring the rest of his output.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> His missa are incredible, his motets are sublime, he a decent french-chanson writer, the more i liseten the more i love his works, and that it, hail Josquin the mighty, the grandiose, the master!!
> :angel:


Yes, just this week I've been enjoying the Missae Pangue Lingue and De Beata Virgine from Metamorphoses, recommended.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Yeah the Missa Pangue Lingue is extraordinary. I think that was my introduction to Desprez, but I need to hear more of his work.

Been discovering Raff lately - his symphonies are well worth checking out and highly overlooked.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Just a variety of Baroque composers. There's so many of them who composed music I enjoy. It's hard to keep up with all the composers and all the works they wrote. Evaristo Felice Dall'Abaco is one I have been exploring lately. I would say that his Op. 6 is better than Handel's, but that seems to ruffle some feathers around here!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I can't say I can think of any composer whose work I have begun to explore in greater depths over the past year or so. The three composers whose work I most recently explored in greater depth after realizing that I really underrated all of them were Dvorak, Janacek, and Stravinsky.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Lately I have been getting into Handel operas a lot as part of my Baroque opera craze.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Hans Gál. Love his symphonies.


----------



## chromatic owl (Jan 4, 2017)

After more or less giving up Schönberg I have been getting into Webern recently


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I can't say I can think of any composer whose work I have begun to explore in greater depths over the past year or so. The three composers whose work I most recently explored in greater depth after realizing that I really underrated all of them were Dvorak, Janacek, and Stravinsky.


It's been several years since I discovered Janacek's opera, but they were a major revelation.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Monteverdi.......


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Heck148 said:


> Monteverdi.......


Yeah! That was my kick just before I got going on Handel. I do have a couple of Monteverdi operas coming in the mail yet, so that kick is not exactly over.


----------

